# getting NIE certificate



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

hi all

Planning on getting my NIE certificate next month, possibly in Ronda (though this could be flexible). I have worked in Spain before, in the 90s, so my details will presumably be on the systems. I speak fluent Spanish.

Hope to do this in a couple of hours, with a bit of luck, on a Monday morning? I heard I can make appointment online to do this? What documentation do I need?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suiko said:


> hi all
> 
> Planning on getting my NIE certificate next month, possibly in Ronda (though this could be flexible). I have worked in Spain before, in the 90s, so my details will presumably be on the systems. I speak fluent Spanish.
> 
> ...


If you already have a NIE number then it will still be in the system. If you're living here again then you need to now register as resident. As long as you have the required documentation, the resident registration cert/card will be issued immediately.

More info here, including a link to download the EX18, which is the form you'll need http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! Will check the link now. 

I'm not living in Spain at this point, and am not intending to for the foreseeable future. Need the certificate, though, for a house purchase.

Do you know what documentation I need to take to the Extranjería office? As far as I can see, I need a letter explaining why I need the NIE. Not sure how I can get this if I haven't yet made a formal offer for a place. Also - I imagine everything needs to be stamped by a notary? Could I just find a notary anywhere and go in and get everything stamped?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> Thanks! Will check the link now.
> 
> I'm not living in Spain at this point, and am not intending to for the foreseeable future. Need the certificate, though, for a house purchase.
> 
> Do you know what documentation I need to take to the Extranjería office? As far as I can see, I need a letter explaining why I need the NIE. Not sure how I can get this if I haven't yet made a formal offer for a place. Also - I imagine everything needs to be stamped by a notary? Could I just find a notary anywhere and go in and get everything stamped?


As you probably already know, every office is different. Around here, you just put the reason for wanting the NIE on the form and that's it. Other offices may well need to see a letter from someone - but it shouldn't need notarising.

If the reason is to buy a house, then who would you get such a letter from anyway?


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmmm... yes 

Guess I'd better phone the Ronda office to see exactly what they need. But I presume the passport photocopy will need a notary stamp? Is this a quick process?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suiko said:


> Hmmm... yes
> 
> Guess I'd better phone the Ronda office to see exactly what they need. But I presume the passport photocopy will need a notary stamp? Is this a quick process?


Nothing needs to be notarised.

To be honest, I wouldn't bother getting a new NIE cert until you are almost ready to sign for the purchase. The certs issued to non-residents now only have a 3 month shelf-life, so unless everything happens quickly, you'd likely need to get another one anyway, by the time you were ready to sign the contracts of sale.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

No reason things wouldn't happen quickly, as no one has to wait for anything. Surely everything could just go to the notary? Or am I missing something? Don't you need the NIE for the pre-contract too?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> No reason things wouldn't happen quickly, as no one has to wait for anything. Surely everything could just go to the notary? Or am I missing something? Don't you need the NIE for the pre-contract too?


Now I must be missing something unless you've posted on the wrong thread.

It CAN take time to get an NIE - but then you've already got one. Do you remember the number? If so, go back to the extranjaria and get a new print-out of it. If not, they can search for it.

Getting the green sheet/card for signing on the list of foreigners once you have your NIE, SHOULD be done whilst you wait.


What do you think should "just go to the Notary" - certainly nothing to do with getting an NIE.

What's a pre-contract? If you mean paying the deposit on a property purchase, then use your NIE and do it via a gestor/abogado. They are unlikely to ask for the NIE (white) sheet at this stage. 

PLEASE don't pay anything to the estate agent.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. No, I don't have the NIE number, I'm afraid - too long ago! 

What would the notary need from me before completion? My idea was to do whatever bureaucratic procedures needed to be done on my short trip in January, so that the notary would then have everything they need and I wouldn't have to go back again until I sign for completion. That's what I meant, really.

I take it from your reply that I do need the NIE to pay the deposit, so that would be a reason to get it now, surely?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> Thanks. No, I don't have the NIE number, I'm afraid - too long ago!
> 
> What would the notary need from me before completion? My idea was to do whatever bureaucratic procedures needed to be done on my short trip in January, so that the notary would then have everything they need and I wouldn't have to go back again until I sign for completion. That's what I meant, really.
> 
> I take it from your reply that I do need the NIE to pay the deposit, so that would be a reason to get it now, surely?


Ah, I see where you're confused now.

Going to the Notary is really little more than a rubber stamping exercise. You or your representative will have collated and checked all the necessary documentation before going to the Notary to complete the purchase.

Regarding the NIE - you really need to let them know that you used to have one or problems may occur in the future if you are given a second one - I know from experience when hacienda gave me someone else's as well as having my own!


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks again. The estate agent says it will take a minimum of five days to issue the NIE certificate, even with an existing NIE number. Maybe this varies from region to region?


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

OK... I'm filling in the form in preparation for my visit to the comisaría on Monday, and it asks for an address in Spain. 

As I haven't bought the house yet, I don't have an address in Spain. What should I put on the form?

It also asks for a "representante legal", along with their NIF and "título". Presumably to fill in this in, I need to have already contracted the services of an abogado or gestoría? I wouldn't do this yet, but I will someone to pick up my certificado NIE, as I won't be in Spain again for at least three months (and I guess the comisaría won't hold it that long?)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> OK... I'm filling in the form in preparation for my visit to the comisaría on Monday, and it asks for an address in Spain.
> 
> As I haven't bought the house yet, I don't have an address in Spain. What should I put on the form?
> 
> It also asks for a "representante legal", along with their NIF and "título". Presumably to fill in this in, I need to have already contracted the services of an abogado or gestoría? I wouldn't do this yet, but I will someone to pick up my certificado NIE, as I won't be in Spain again for at least three months (and I guess the comisaría won't hold it that long?)


... where to start. I assume you are using EX15?

I understand that anyone having power-of-attorney for you can collect your NIE certificate (white A4). This only lasts 3 months before needing to be replaced.

If you don't need it for at least 3 months, then why get it yet?

If you do appoint someone else, then they are your legal representative and you need to enter their details.


When you fill in EX18 to sign on the list of foreigners (aka 'residencia'), this must be done and collected by YOU.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. EX15, yes.

I have been told that all certificates now issued are not time-dated, and that they no longer issue three-month certificates.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Any ideas what I could put under "address"? A hotel maybe? Or perhaps they won't accept that?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

suiko said:


> Any ideas what I could put under "address"? A hotel maybe? Or perhaps they won't accept that?


Where are you staying? - put that address for now.

The padron is still a temporary certificate and needs renewing for it to be valid. Also, I haven't heard that the NIE certificate is no longer temporary so I would assume it still only lasts 3 months!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Where are you staying? - put that address for now.
> 
> The padron is still a temporary certificate and needs renewing for it to be valid. Also, I haven't heard that the NIE certificate is no longer temporary so I would assume it still only lasts 3 months!


I have heard that the NIE certs aren't for 3 months any more, on various FB groups & forums - including this one.

I haven't seen it with my own eyes yet........... but have no reason to disbelieve the many who have said it.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, that was what I was told - can't remember where or by whom! I actually already have an NIE car, issued in 1994 and not time-limited. Just no way of finding out for sure whether a notario might consider it valid or not!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suiko said:


> Well, that was what I was told - can't remember where or by whom! I actually already have an NIE car, issued in 1994 and not time-limited. Just no way of finding out for sure whether a notario might consider it valid or not!


If you already have a NIE number you must make sure to put that number on the application if you really think you need a new cert.


A notary ought to accept it as is though - the number never changes.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I have heard that the NIE certs aren't for 3 months any more, on various FB groups & forums - including this one.
> 
> I haven't seen it with my own eyes yet........... but have no reason to disbelieve the many who have said it.


Quite correct based on a recent property purchase... No time limit now


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks! Seems like my only issue now is how long will they keep it for me at the comisaria - don't think I will be back for at least three months, and I don't really want to contract a gestor or abogado in case I don't go through with the purchase (see other thread  )


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

suiko said:


> Thanks! Seems like my only issue now is how long will they keep it for me at the comisaria - don't think I will be back for at least three months, and I don't really want to contract a gestor or abogado in case I don't go through with the purchase (see other thread  )


Go to London and get it sorted... Emailed through to you a few days later. I wrote a guide a little while ago. The only change is you go to the third floor now, not the basement.


----------

